# Sensationen am Teich



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2003)

Kaum ist man einmal einen Tag lang nicht am Teich...

Soeben habe ich gesehen, dass eine Grosslibelle zu schlüpfen beginnt (Foto). Das dauert ja Stunden, diesmal aber in Kameranähe ! Ich werde mich also immer wieder einmal zum Teich schleppen und versuchen, den Fortschritt im Bild festzuhalten. Hoffen wir, dass da nicht ein Vogel...

Ausserdem legen meine "Versager" kräftig los: Die __ Iris zeigen endlich Blüten, beide __ Lotos bringen erste Blätter auf's Wasser, die Seerose ("__ Gonnere") hat auch die erste Blüte oben und die __ Hibiskus (nicht etwa __ Gartenhibiskus) treiben. Die Supfdotterblumen sind allmählich verblüht, schade...

Will sehen, dass ich noch ein paar interessante Fotos bringen kann (leider regnet es auch hier).

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2003)

*Hallo Invalider ...*

.... bleib mir am Ball, sehr gute Story ... wieso musste überhaupt umknicken, wenn du so Entwicklungen am Teich hast ? *kopfschüttelt*

   

du hast wichtige PM ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2003)

Hy Stefan

das muss ja sehr spannend sein,würde so was gerne in Natura erleben
hoffe noch auf einige Bilder

gruss  

john


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Apr. 2003)

Hallo Reiner,

jetzt wirst Du mir auch noch unheimlich. Du hast Recht: Das Mistvieh (oder besser Ex-Mistvieh) hat uns voll verarscht. Wie gesagt: Bei Regen und viel Wind haben wir die Larve entdeckt. Sie veränderte auch immer wieder ihre Position   .  Bis die "Leiche" dann doch in den Teich fiel. Wir haben sie dann voller Trauer "geborgen". Und siehe da: Die Hülle war leer   . Peinlich ! Und ich war sooo scharf darauf, den Vorgang endlich einmal fotografieren zu können. Es müsste verboten werden, dass sich leere Larvenhüllen an mehrere Halme klammern ! Klar, die "Bewegung" war durch Wind und Regen hervorgerufen worden...

Zur Srafe habe ich 10 Libellenlarven vor den Augen ihrer Artgenossen exekutiert. Solches wird sich nicht wiederholen.

Der Rest allerdings stimmt - die schönsten Pflanzen kommen, auch die, die ich schon aufgegeben hatte.

Gruss
Stefan

P.S.: Wäre eigentlich ander Zeit, den Thread jetzt zu schliessen - damit Ihr mich nicht noch verspotten könnt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2003)

*Libelle*

Hi Stafan,

also ich werde dich jetzt nicht auslachen, warum denn auch? Schlieslich ist mir das auchschon passiert. Trotzdem wäre es schön so was mal in Etappen zu sehen. Bis jetzt haben sich die __ Libellen bei mir am Teich immer nur gepaart. Ein Schlüpfen der Kleinen könnte ich noch net beobachten. Na ja, so genau wie du den Teich beobachtest, wird die nächste Sensation nicht ausbleiben! Da bin ich mir ganz sicher!

Also dann weiterhin gute Besserung, damit du in Zukunft an den Teich laufen kannst und nicht kriechen musst.


----------

